# SUGGESTIONS FOR DISCUSS COOKING?



## Andy R

Hi everyone and a big welcome to our recent influx of FoodNetwork users. I thought I would take advantage of all our new users by asking you to submit suggestions and improvements for this site. I'm always keen to hear your ideas as I know this site is only as good as it's members 

One improvement I added today was a little feature to prevent you from accidentally posting the same message twice.

So, please reply with your suggestions. I'm talking about things like the design of the site, whether you want different colours, or maybe there was something 'cool' that the FoodNetwork site does that this one doesn't.

Thanks. By the way, for day to day help be sure to contact KitchenElf as she is the 'boss' around here - I merely handle the technical side of things.

 8)


----------



## Gemini

Admin-I'm still having trouble with double posts. I think it has to do with using the back arrow...What can I do to eliminate the doubles?


----------



## Andy R

The fix was only put on within the last hour. When did you last double post?


----------



## kitchenelf

Hi Gemini,

Like Administration said - he has fixed that but what you should have done was after you submitted your reply was click "yes" on return to message versus using your back button - or you could have used the back button but you have to keep backing out until you get back to the boards and then hit refresh - much easier to hit the "yes" return to message or "return to forum" - but you don't have to do either one anymore!!! LOL


----------



## Bangbang

I like this site but we can not post photos that are stored on our own computers. I think this would be a nice addition to the site. Larger Avatars would be nice too. A brighter color would bring a bit of energy to the site. Like maybe a deep but bright orange.


----------



## Andy R

To display an image you need to put its address between two 'tags'.

At the start put:



		Code:
	

[img]


And after the address put



		Code:
	

[/img]


So here is an example of how I would load the DC logo in to this topic:



		Code:
	

[img]http://www.discusscooking.com/images/logo.gif[/img]


That line would result in this:







If you don't have any web space to put your images on then don't worry. Go to this web page http://www.imageshack.us/index.php and click the 'Browse' button. They will then allow you to upload your image and also give you the address that you need to put between the two tags I showed above.


----------



## Bangbang

Thankyou.


----------



## Russell

How about a small homepage with like a food item of the month, and then featured recipes using that item.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

*changes and improvements*

How about making it easier to do colored fonts and differenct font styles?
And why am I having so much trouble getting the smiley emoticon that I want?  Sometimes I get several and sometimes I only get small window.  I like the "queen" emoticon but can't always get it when I click "view more emoticons. And pleeeeeze give us more choices than Bug's Life avatars.


----------



## kitchenelf

VDQ - where is this drama queen that you want.  Post the link so I can look at it. - Thanks


----------



## Gemini

Thanks Kitchenelf  As you can tell I'm not too computer literate    and realize now there are much easier ways to get "home," of course now that it doesn't matter!   Is there a way I can delete my previous double posts, or do I just have to endure the embarrassment :?:  :roll:


----------



## amber

Hi,

There are two things I would like to suggest.  On foodnetwork they have a recipe box, so you can save recipes posted on there, also, I like the top ten weekly recipes (recipes that were requested by users for the week).  Other than that, I like this website.  It's nice to see a forum for ethnic foods too.


----------



## buckytom

i wish there was a "live" chat room so that the people online at the same time could converse in real time. there was one in the last foodie site i escaped from, but it had major problems. there was no registration process or a moderator for it, so anyone could say anything to anyone with no responsibility. if there was registration, and someone got out of line they could be blocked from it. anyway, it was still extremely popular, even with the mind numbing nastiness about. i'll bet we could steal dozens of their regular chatters (therefore increasing hits to this site = advertising dinero) if this site came up with a live chat that had member registration.


----------



## momcooks

Drama Queen you are on the wrong board!!  LOL.   I would like a larger avatar, but I don't imagine that will improve the board much!  Have a lot of reading to catch up on but looks good.

Click the img button.   Then it will show up with an asterik.  Post the url of picture then click it again.






Here's the queen I think she wants.  It's on Hometalk. LOL


----------



## kitchenelf

Once you find your emoticon right click on your mouse while your pointer is on the emoticon 
A box will pop up
Click on properties
Copy the URL in the gray area
Come back to discuss cooking
click on Img once
Paste image after the Img in brackets
Then click Img again (it should have an asterik beside it)
Click on submit
Should be there


----------



## PolishedTopaz




----------



## PolishedTopaz

GRRRRRRRRRRRRR not working either.


----------



## norgeskog

*Suggestiong for Discuss Cooking*

Substitutions in a recipe.  Sometimes a recipe calls for an item that is either hard to find, causes alergies for some, or any myriad of reasons.  It would be nice to have a food section here with tips on subsitutions cooks have used in the past.   


   GO DUCKS


----------



## momcooks

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> [/img]




Is there some kind of code that you can turn off to make this not work? Is everything in your profile set to yes?

This looks like it shoud work.


LOL, it does work, I have no idea????


----------



## wasabi woman

I think it would be great to have a "quick search" feature on the home page on the same line as "view your posts" & "view new posts".

I am imagining that the "quick search" feature would default to the same defaults that are currently on the search page.  

If you did that, the search page could be redefined as "advanced search".

What do you think?


----------



## Russell

because this is a board like phpbb, admin doesn't have THAT much control over changes like recipe box or larger avatars unless they know how to code php.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I like the idea about a chat room for those online rather than pming them....as for a "quick search" try using the "search" button at the top in blue writing...second one in.  Bigger avatars, being able to posts pics frfom your pc with out the hoopla would be good.


----------



## wasabi woman

to tancowgirl2000 

I am not looking for another link.  What I am talking about is an input box on the homepage.


----------



## GetMeTheBigKnife

I would just like to say that since my back injury - these last 2 weeks have been very nice for me in this group.  I would have loved an instant chat...given my boredom.  But all-in-all this site is great.

And wouldn't ya know - while visiting my parents, I dropped the AC plug gizmo on my baby toe, and its swollen, turning colors and probably broken...but the funny thing is  -- I WAS GETTING THE BACK PAD HoMedics device out for relief - I just can't win...

Until I read a fabulous recipe...HERE!  or respond to a post or read a response to mine!

I never thought the Internet would be such a comfort while I had to recoop during my vacation days.....anyway...

Thanks to all for the input, responses and general cheer during my recoop...at my rate I may be a regular...
~~~GRIN~~~


----------



## PolishedTopaz




----------



## PolishedTopaz

Do you see an image????Because all I see is a hyperlink, is that all I should see??


----------



## Andy R

*PolishedTopaz*: You were ticking the box named "Disable BBCode in this post" so it's little wonder that it wasn't working for you! I edited your post, unticked this option (which you will find below the box when you post another message) and it hey presto it works!



> because this is a board like phpbb, admin doesn't have THAT much control over changes like recipe box or larger avatars unless they know how to code php.



This is not true. Things like avatars are easily set within the config. As for the coding - it's not a problem - anything (within reason) is possible


----------



## PolishedTopaz

Wooooo Hooooo! I did it without hubbys help!!!!!!


----------



## Andy R

You need to click the Your Profile link at the top right of this page, underneath the adverts. When you're in that page you will see an option called "Always allow BBCode:" make sure you have this set to *Yes*.


----------



## PolishedTopaz

admin said:
			
		

> *PolishedTopaz*: You were ticking the box named "Disable BBCode in this post" so it's little wonder that it wasn't working for you! I edited your post, unticked this option (which you will find below the box when you post another message) and it hey presto it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because this is a board like phpbb, admin doesn't have THAT much control over changes like recipe box or larger avatars unless they know how to code php.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not true. Things like avatars are easily set within the config. As for the coding - it's not a problem - anything (within reason) is possible
Click to expand...






THANK YOU..... THANK YOU......THANK YOU! Happy camper now.


----------



## marmalady

Before I make a suggestion, I'd like to first say I love the way the categories are split up; covers just about everything, and certainly categorizes much better than that -um - other site!

I would love to see a forum on 'how-to's', or terminology, or maybe just a combination of the two.  

Tx - again - for dealing with this huge influx you've had!


----------



## flora

Having left the FTV boards, I am going to miss the easy way of finding my posts to topics, as well as the personal list of favourite posters.

On Epicurious, the famous restaurants recipes are very interesting too.


----------



## momcooks

Just go into your own profile and it say find all posts.  You can click on the topics from there.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

Okay, here goes, I am following your directions exactly
http://imagesI.fotki.com/v4/photos/2/28482/376550/queen-vI.gif





  I can't paste.  When I right click there is no "paste" on the index

AAAARRRGGGHHHH SOMEBODY DO IT FOR ME.  PLEEEEEZE


----------



## momcooks

VegasDramaQueen said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes, I am following your directions exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't paste.  When I right click there is no "paste" on the index
> 
> AAAARRRGGGHHHH SOMEBODY DO IT FOR ME.  PLEEEEEZE



You have to click on the img tag first, before you click on the url.  Did you also enable everything in your profile?


----------



## Claire

I'd like to see a subject that is food history and food culture.  The background to what we eat and why we eat it.  Why to the Cornish eat Pasties (it was coal miner food; the heavy, braided edges to the crust were thrown away, basically used as a handle and were filthy with coal dust after lunch).  Stuff like that.


----------



## Barbara L

Claire said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a subject that is food history and food culture.  The background to what we eat and why we eat it.  Why to the Cornish eat Pasties (it was coal miner food; the heavy, braided edges to the crust were thrown away, basically used as a handle and were filthy with coal dust after lunch).  Stuff like that.


I second that!  I think this is a great idea.

 Barbara


----------



## masteraznchefjr

great idea


----------



## Audeo

Admins, this site is GREAT!  You've put in a lot of work here, and it shows.  Very nicely done -- thank you.

My only suggestion to add would be to reverse the order in which new replies are applied to a thread.  In other words, the newest responses would be on top, directly under the original message that began the topic.


----------



## Jovin

*Re: changes and improvements*



			
				VegasDramaQueen said:
			
		

> ..... I like the "queen" emoticon but can't always get it when I click "view more emoticons. And pleeeeeze give us more choices than Bug's Life avatars.



I addressed this to you in another thread...pm me if you like okay?  I can help.


----------



## Jovin

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> VDQ - where is this drama queen that you want.  Post the link so I can look at it. - Thanks



I haven't gotten through all of these posts yet for this thread, but here is where I find the Drama Queen that I love!

Collectors Haven....Smileys 1. and under "sad, cry"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  This is what it looks like....


----------



## Jovin

> THANK YOU..... THANK YOU......THANK YOU! Happy camper now.


  You should have added this....


----------



## GB

Thanks for the welcome! This site is great! I will second what marmalady said...a forum on forum on 'how-to's', or terminology would be great. I also would like to see a "what do I do with" forum as I found that very helpful on the FN boards. Even if you do not make any changes, I think this board is fantastic!


----------



## linda gayle

*DiscussCooking,*

I would love to see some colors    on board, also helpful hint section.New avatars.Chain threads.DONT DOS OF COOKING....  


SONGBIRD


----------



## southerncook

Just one, that you d/c your post after 6months or so, it's a little off balance to reply to a post that you realize is from Jan.03...
otherwise, I'm happy to be here, to have a place at all with my 'siblings' from fny.  Thank you for being so generous and giving, and  I hope my brotheres and sisters will serve ya'll well. since most have come here before me I bow to them and say....... Thank You.


----------



## merstarr

Audeo said:
			
		

> Admins, this site is GREAT!  You've put in a lot of work here, and it shows.  Very nicely done -- thank you.
> 
> My only suggestion to add would be to reverse the order in which new replies are applied to a thread.  In other words, the newest responses would be on top, directly under the original message that began the topic.



I like it just the way it is, ie, with the newest post listed last - I find it easier to follow the thread.


----------



## mudbug

I like this site a lot so far (I'm a newbie and former short-term FN'er).  I'm also mostly a computer moron when it comes to using forums like this and how to manage posts, threads, etc.  

Maybe an FAQ thingy would be good to add to the Intro Yourself link to 'splain it all to us beginners.


----------



## mimix2

Okay, I guess I'm stupid, but where do you find the Avatars and how do you post one with your name? Does this make sense? I want one, too!!


----------



## Anonymous

I Know, I have suggested this previously, But, (at the risk of being "Redundant") I believe it would be very helpful to have the "Vote 5 Stars for DC" link on the "Main Page"    Atomic Jed!


----------



## nicole

I agree with alot of you guys, brighter color, recipe box, I love the live chat idea, photo forum. My suggestion would be a 18+ forum, so we can talk about things in more of an adult way.(of course no inapropriate maners though). Maybe when we get all the ideas we can take a vote to what everyone likes and doesn't like so WE ALL have a choice. I think everyone has great ideas  . This will be so fun for everyone when it is finished


----------



## Dove

How would you keep a 14 year old out of a 18+ Forum??
i like it the way it is and the input of the youngens..


----------



## nicole

Dove said:
			
		

> How would you keep a 14 year old out of a 18+ Forum??
> i like it the way it is and the input of the youngens..



Dove the 18+ wasnt to keep the younger ones out but, just if one of the older ones was talking about something that a younger person shouldn't read, we would have the option to go in another forum to talk about it. I know this is a pg site but, why shouldn't we beable to go somewhere that is apropriate to talk about something that can be said without a younger person there. we have a right just as the younger ones do. don't you think?


----------



## GB

nicole said:
			
		

> just if one of the older ones was talking about something that a younger person shouldn't read, we would have the option to go in another forum to talk about it.



How would we make sure the younger ones don't read it though? Lets face it, if we made an 18+ forum, that is the first one that the kids will go into.


----------



## kitchenelf

You can set the controls so only certain people can be invited in to use a forum.  Not everyone would have access to it.  For example - we have a Site Helpers Forum which we can see but regular members cannot.


----------



## nicole

This wasn't intended to make the younger ones feel left out. My husband has a website and has a 18+ forum. All it is used for is if someone has a joke or if people are dissagreeing on something they can take the topic there. This was just a suggestion


----------



## GB

I think it is a great idea IF we can get it to work and make it so it truly is 18+.


----------



## nicole

GB thanks for agreeing with me. I thought this was going to be a big ordial. I truely feel that we should beable to go somewhere and talk about htings without having it pg. I would never want to get rid of the youngins dove, Ever.


----------



## Dove

I just thought that with a click of the mouse they could get in. Heck, they probably know more about life then I do...LOL


----------



## Atomic Jed

Pondering, hmm, do / will I neeed to show my Drivers liscense to talk about "Discuss Cooking? Oh mY !   gosh,   Perhaps I don't fully understand what all these changes are about, (Pardon me) Friends,   Atomic Jed!


----------



## Atomic Jed

Will I / WE, be Required to provide credentials to ask, / provide, / share experiances in our toils, and joy's and failures in our cummulative endeavors in the Culinary arts? (just wonderin)   Atomic Jed!


----------



## Dove

*I would like to be able to delete my own post..that would take care of double posting.
Dove*


----------



## Pam Leavy

I am pretty new here, but I don't feel comfortable about excluding certain members from a topic.  

Then it is not a big happy family anymore.  I would not like to be excluded either.

Pam


----------



## middie

i wish we could get rid of that message saying you can't post so soon after making another post


----------



## kitchenelf

lol middie - coming from my standpoint I am VERY grateful for that message.  It prevents people from happening upon our site and posting either spam or just doing a "number" on our site, which in turn myself and the site helpers have to take the time to delete (after we find them all).  I have done it - it's not fun!!!  Just count to 15 - that usually does it for me.


----------



## Dove

*I miss the " Back to the top" that use to be under each of our names.*

*Dove*


----------



## GB

The back to the top function is still here. If you look at the very bottom of the page all the way to the right you will see a few links. The very last one is "Top". That will bring you back to the top of the page


----------



## Dove

Thanks Mark..

Eat with your eyes as much as your mouth..

LOOK" with your eyes as much as your mouth   
                                            "
I needed to make the change to pertain to me.


----------

